# Pasar DVD a VHS



## icarus (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola amigos,nesesito que me ayuden quiero grabar un DVD a un video VHS pero no funciona.....hice varias pruebas :

El televisor tiene 9 conectores:
1Entrada de video
2entradas de audio L y R
1 salida de video
2 salidas de audio L y R
3 conectores PB ,PY e Y (algo asi) lei el manual del televisor y son entradas para que el DVD se vea mejor,pero esas no importan.

El DVD tiene :
1 salida de video
2 salidas de audio L y R
3 conectores Pb ,PY e Y

Y la videograbadora VHS 

1 entrada de video
1 salida de video
2 saldas de audio L yR


Conecte :

DVD Video OUT------------------VHS video IN
DVD AUDIO L OUT--------------------VHS AUDIO L IN
DVD AUDIO R OUT--------------------VHS AUDIO R IN

Asi deberia andar

Otra forma seria conectar el DVD al televisor y de ahi sacar las salidas auxiliares de audio y video a la VHS ,pero la TV solo habilita un dispositivo a la vez.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos,nesesito que me ayuden quiero grabar un DVD a un video VHS pero no funciona.....hice varias pruebas :
> 
> El televisor tiene 9 conectores:
> 1Entrada de video
> ...




Hola, esto no debe de ir aquí, en cuanto se de por enterado lo moveré a dudas en general.

Yo he grabado de la siguiente manera, mi tv y vhs son viejitos , así que solo tienen salidas y entradas RCA.

Para grabar algún programa desde la TV en algún VHS conectaba así:

TV---------------------------------------->>VHS
VIDEO OUT(AMARILLO)---------------->>VIDEO IN (AMARILLO)
AUDIO OUT RIGHT(ROJO)------------->>AUDIO IN (BLANCO)

Como ve mi VHS solo tiene para entrad de audio monoaural 

Y por lo que veo usted esta conectado igual que yo, por tanto esta bien, que es loq ue pasa?? ni siquiera se graba el audio??? o solo aparece video??

Pruebe los cables de RCA, primero trate de ver el DVD en la TV con el AUX. Si funciona
Pruebe grabar cualquier programa quie esten transmitiendo en la TV a VHS, así se dará cuenta de que es loq ue falla si la salida del DVd o la grabación en el VHS.

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Jun 8, 2006)

Gracias voy a probar de vuelta,siguiendo tus consejos,despues te digo como me fue,adios.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Gracias voy a probar de vuelta,siguiendo tus consejos,despues te digo como me fue,adios.



Ok, ojalá funcione.

Muevo el Tema.

Saludos


----------

